# Electric Pressure Cooker Help!!



## kudu (Dec 29, 2012)

I grew up with my mum always using her pressure cooker on the hob, and the food she made with it was always delicious!

Recently my sister came to visit me in the UK from South Africa and said she could make the old dishes my mum used to if I had a pressure cooker, so I went and bought one.  And the food was just like in the old days!

We then spent Christmas with family, where I discovered they had a Kenwood PC400 electric pressure cooker, and I instantly fell in love!  We used it to make bean soup, and the first thing I noticed was it was lightning quick!!  We had the beans in there for 15 minutes in total(including warm up period), and it was so efficient, the beans were falling apart!

Needless to say I also want an electric pressure cooker, but they don't make the Kenwood any longer, and I've been trawling the internet for days now without finding something suitable.  As far as I can see, most of the electric pressure cookers operate on a below average pressure(around 8-12 psi) where conventional pressure cookers operate around 15 psi.

This is where I hope you someone here can help.  I need an electric pressure cooker that will operate at 15 psi or higher.  And from what I can gather, they don't include this crucial information in the manual or spec sheet!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Just get a normal cheap one with the jiggler, then get a few different jiggle weights and chose the PSI you wan't.

Simple and effective, last pretty much forever.

(reminds me I should get a 'new' spare seal for mine...)


----------



## modernwhimsy (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know exactly if i can help but i got a wolfgang puck electric pressure cooker a few years ago as a gift.  I thought it was a POS but it turned out to be ok, mainly because it acts as another burner.  I don't have any trouble cooking anything in it and i do mostly large cuts of cheap meats.  It says "adjustable pressure regulator from 12-15psi" if that helps you.  The pros are that you can get a really nice sear on the meat, in the deep container, before you put the lid on it.  The biggest con is that the design around the rim is wonky for cleaning.  If you are taking anything out of the container, it drips between the insert and the plastic rim of the outer container so it gets dirty in there.  Takes time to clean up.  Overall I was pleasantly surprised at it's function and I'm glad I received it as a gift.  I would have purchased a regular stovetop one with my own money, but this one has served me nicely for regular home use, quick meals, cheap cuts of meat.


----------

